# Tech query regarding Android 11 for smartphones



## Danny McG (Jun 16, 2021)

Ok peeps, yesterday I got the upgrade to Android 11; It seems ok so far but now my screenshot option has disappeared.

I can no longer simply hold my power button for a second and 'take screenshot' appears, it just isn't there.

A Google reveals lots of workarounds, but some seem quite dated and  none do the job.

Has anyone upgraded their software yet? Have you found how to screenshot?


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 16, 2021)

It might be different for other phones, but my screenshot is holding three fingers on the screen.

That's the best suggestion I can make. Mine updated a while back.


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 16, 2021)

I'll try that now, cheers


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 16, 2021)

Nope!


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 16, 2021)

It's ok now, it turns out that I only needed to do a restart!


----------



## Dave (Jun 17, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> It's ok now, it turns out that I only needed to do a restart!


Have you tried turning it off and on again? 


Danny McG said:


> A Google reveals lots of workarounds, but some seem quite dated and none do the job.


I just wanted to say how useless Google searches are concerning anything that is constantly updating. I'm interested in genetic genealogy which moves forward and changes very frequently, but anything that is leading edge would be the same - Google always picks the most popular answers, never the best, even when you choose the most recent it filters them to most popular. And there is a lot of rubbish on the internet and Google doesn't discern accuracy. Also, there are people who are deliberately trying to fool you. I was looking to download an app for an iPhone that only works with IOS 13.0+ My phone is not supported by IOS 13.0. It's a four year old iPhone 6  (hardly very old) and I already have the latest IOS. Anyway, the point is that Google tells you that you can upgrade to 13 when you cannot, and there are YouTube videos that pretend to show you how, merely to gain more hits for their video channel. This is a really crazy world!


----------

